
Watch a Delta Flight Race Hurricane Irma into and Out of Puerto Rico - lupusorina
https://qz.com/1071134/watch-delta-air-lines-dal-431-and-302-beat-hurricane-irma-into-and-out-of-puerto-rico/?utm_source=qzfb
======
dark_ph0enix
::pilot in his/her best Duke Nukem: "I've got balls of steel".

The whole trip is quite impressive.

